# Où acheter des iPod moins cher ? (destockage, etc.)



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

existe t-il des endroits ou on peut acheter des ipod ou ipod mini moins cher, destockes, refurb ou autres ?

 je veux un ipod desesperemment mais n'ai pas le budget pour l'acheter plein pot

 merci


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

marché de l'occasion, annonces macgé, refurb aussi oui, destocké j'y crois moins la déjà 
passe un annonce sur tribumac


----------



## Marcant (8 Septembre 2004)

Ou l'acheter à l'étranger et y gagner au change...


----------



## steinway (8 Septembre 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Ou l'acheter à l'étranger


oui par ex ici en allemagne les iPod 20GB et 40 GB coutent respectivement 329 et 429¤. dans le commerce on les trouve assez facilement pour ~310 et ~410¤



			
				Marcant a dit:
			
		

> et y gagner au change...


et bien sur, le mieux c est de se le faire acheter par quelqu un aux US, pour les prix tout d abord 299$ et 399$ mais surtout pour le change ¤/$


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Ou l'acheter à l'étranger et y gagner au change...


et être avec une jolie prise etrangère + adaptateur qui te penalisera a la revente   
sans compter qu'il faut de declarer a la douane...


----------



## steinway (8 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et être avec une jolie prise etrangère + adaptateur qui te penalisera a la revente
> sans compter qu'il faut de declarer a la douane...


salut naas,

ok pour les US (mais vu le prix ca vaut pas le coup de reflechir ?)

pour l allemagne, aucun pb


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

LO

Ba y a encore plus simple, voir le lien ipodgeneration sur l'offre d'apple sur les ipod v3 ( reconditionnés ) : 

le 20go v3 quasiment au prix d'un ipodmini, l'etui, le dock en plus
le 40go v3 quasiment au prix d'un ipod 20Go v4, l'etui, le dock en plus
Alors faut il craquer ?

Franchement, a ma place sauteriez vous sur l'occasion, ou me conseilleriez vous les ipod v4 ?

A+


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

40G0 v3 sans hesitations


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

ALARANE a dit:
			
		

> LO
> 
> Ba y a encore plus simple, voir le lien ipodgeneration sur l'offre d'apple sur les ipod v3 ( reconditionnés ) :
> 
> ...


 
 merci pour ta reponse

 j'ai ete voir
 ca a l'air super interessant

 j'm'y connais pas trop en ipod, je bave juste quand j'en vois un, y a bcp de difference entre le ipod 3G et le nouveau a part la molette ?

 bon, la molette a l'air soit disant plus intuitive, mais est ce que l'ancienne etait bien aussi ?


 c'est vrai qu'avec la reduc etudiante, le ipod 4G 20 est a 320 mais sans aucun accessoire...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

a part apple lui meme, y a des magasins sur paris/RP qui font du refurb d'ipod ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

LO !

- _Rappel_ : apple vend des iPod G3 *reconditionnés* avec etui, telecommande et iDock, compter 289e pour un 20Go et 355e pour un 40Go, je ne sais si les frais de ports sont payant ( ? )

- _Info_ : la Fnac Digitale ( peut être les autres aussi ) à passé un accord avec apple pour vendre ses iPod G3 : le prix est identique aux version G4, mais avec en plus : etui, télécommande, iDock et *enceintes*, notez que ces iPod sont *Neuf*.

Voila

Pour info la fnac digitale disposait de 30 iPod G3 20Go à 359e hier ( le 9 sept 2004 )

De plus, avec une carte Fnac vous pouvez avoir -6% et si vous avez la possibilité d'avoir des bons d'achat kadeos / fnac, vous pouvez compter -10% supplémentaires. 

A+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

*ATTENTION !* lorsqu'on beneficie des 6%, l'utilisation des cheques Kadeos n'est pas possible !


----------



## iskandar (10 Septembre 2004)

ipod 40 Go au japon en debut d'année, 300 ¤
 c'etait un pote qui danse dans une compagnie grenobloise et je peux vous dire que la moitié de la troupe en a acheté


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

y a pas de magasin ou de site ou on peut faire un achat groupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

LO !

Merci de l'info pour la Fnac, je ne le savais pas, ce sera donc -6% avec la carte ou -10% via les bons d'achat.
Et sommes nous limité dans la proportion de bons ? puis-je acheter entierement mon ipod avec des bons d'achat ?

Merci de l'info


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2004)

enzo0511, des ipod tout le monde en cherche et il n'y en a pas assez pour tout le monde  alors tu sais, je ne pense pas que u va réussir a gratter beaucoup  
même en zone détaxé aéroport ils sont au même prix


----------



## cereale (10 Septembre 2004)

apparament il y a toujours des ipods 3g sur le refurb.
est ce que c'est vraiment une bonne affaire, surtout par rapport a la batterie qui semble de meilleure qualité sur les 4g??
si qqun peut m'aider a me sortir de ce dilleme, ca me rend dingue


----------



## MrStone (10 Septembre 2004)

Y'a quelques temps j'avais posté un lien qui proposait des promos dont une réduction de 8% si ma mémoire est bonne sur un ipod neuf, à valoir sur une commande passée via l'Apple Store. Là j'ai la flemme de faire une recherche, sorry 

Pis c'est seulement 8%, on est loin des tarifs du refurb 

[edit] le lien en question :
http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/danoe2004/ 
[/edit]


----------



## dlaus (11 Septembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ta reponse
> 
> j'ai ete voir
> ca a l'air super interessant
> ...



L'avantage des iPods 3G est qu'ils sont livrés avec le dock, l'étui ET la télécommande.

Sinon, les boutons au-dessus est une solution pas mal dans le sens où il n'y a pas de pièces mécaniques en mouvement, contrairement à la molette cliquable du 4G.

Et je trouve personellement les 3G magnifiques, surtout avec les rétro-éclairage rouge des boutons, terrible ! ! !

289 ¤ pour le 20 Go, je n'ai pas hésité longtemps crois-moi ! Tant pis pour le mini qui me faisait de l'oeil. lol

@+


----------

